

Current Startup Doing Great.... Will Working On Side Project Slow Us Down? - chriswesallen

I cofounded an awesome startup and things are moving along great.  We got accepted into an incubator, and ended up leaving with a viable idea, customers, and initial traction.  Now our company is doing pretty well, we just hired our first employee, pretty much bootstrapped profitable, and I cant really complain.  80% of our time is focused on scaling our customer base, we are still in the "trough of sorrow" phase but our "wiggles of false hope" are keeping us alive.<p>The problem is I have a couple other ideas that I keep getting alot of great validation from.  I set up a launchrock page, and have thrown around around $100 in advertising and the page is getting alot of signups.<p>So I'm wondering should I build out an MVP with some of my free time or forsake this new idea since I'm so stretched for time.  We are doing at least 11+ hour days on the weekdays for our current startup so I'm pretty busy as it is, but new traction on a new idea is hard to turn away from.  And as a developer, I love building things so a new project definitely seems more interesting.<p>So where does the community stand an issue like this?  Keep 100% focused on the startup that works vs. Building something else new that could suck away time, but that I have a good "gut feeling" about?
======
mcherm
"Will it slow us down?" - Yes.

"Should we do it?" - Depends. Sorry if that doesn't help, but it's true.
Depends on how much time it will take away, on the chance that it's
transformative, and so forth.

